# SCD Diet.....Questions



## Dar14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Can anyone help me with a few things concerning this SCD diet please......I am reading about it all online and plan to get the book also.I see that coffee is legal and so is honey....so that works for me I put a little honey in my 1 cup of 1/2caffine coffee in the morning BUT the Carnation liquid creamer is not legal so what could be put in there in place of it?? I really need help on that one as 1 cup of coffee is all I have a day and I just don't want to get rid of that too







Also, are there others here with families that you are the "cook" for? I am a Mom of 3 teens and I do all the cooking and shopping.....since I am the only one having IBS-D they aren't gonna eat the SCD diet......how are you managing to stay strickly on the diet plus still buy all the bad stuff for the rest of your family?? Not to mention preparing it and serving it while you don't eat it?Eating out is another huge concern of mine......as there appears to be so many illegal things that a resturant would be voilating them easily and you may not be awear of it.....I was thinking I could order grilled chicken and request only salf & pepper as seasoning to be compliant.....well cooked veggies with no seasonings and when it comes to the table add my own butter and pepper to them.......water to drink.....and that's about all I can think of.....steak would work too I think.I love eating at a mexican resturant by our home....to my knowlege it is all homemade there....I get the same thing when I go....chicken soft tacos.....YUMMMY and they are not spice hot or anything like that BUT I am sure there's gotta be certain things they add to the chicken to make it taste like that must be on the illegal list! I could just eat the inside and skip the flour wrap and also not eat the corn chips on the table.So if you have ever done this diet or know about any legal creamer I would appreciate the help and advice so much....I honestly don't know if I can do it at this point but I am gonna give it a go just the same. I figure if I could manage to do it for 2wks just to see how I feel and am reacting then I may just be able to stay on it for the yr like they advise.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This page says you can use almond milk but recommends only after been on the diet awhile. For IBS I'm not sure if you have to be as strict as for IBD as you don't have any damage to the lining to heal up.http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/le...illegal_a-c.htm


----------



## Dar14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you so much! How did I not realize that LOL.....almond milk....I could do that I am sure......I'll test it out and see.....thanks for the link also.....there is alot of info on that site and this one....all I have been doing is reading all kinds of stuff for the last few weeks and trying to come up with a plan of action.


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Dar14, I have been on the SCD diet for about 6 months now and have made real progress with it, i still have bad times but in general feel much more in control. Obviously like you have said it is a real effort and managing the legal and illegal foods is a headache. For the first couple of months even though i was absolutely strict and commited to the diet it was still a bit of a work in progress as unfortunetaly almost everything packaged includes an ingredient that should be avoided and so it took some time to really get a routine set out. I think the biggest barrier with this diet is planning, i set aside a few hours every couple of days to cook and stock up as grabbing a quick bite somewhere just isn't an option. As for eating out to be honest i try to avoid it completely but otherwise i get a steak with no marinating and a garden salad with no dressing and drink water. At home i eat a generous amount of steamed veges and meat, chicken, fish for dinner and try to be creative with it lasagnes, shepherds pie etc. Once you get your head around the basic foods that are used to substitute for common foods it gets easier and can be just as tasty. I also stock pile slices muffins and etc so i never go hungry. By the way i have realised that i got some type of fructose problem so i steer clear of honey and in cooking just use the vanilla essence. I could honestly talk for hours and hours about this diet as i have invested so much time and effort in it myself, it is definately demanding and by no means easy but that said it is giving me relief and so well worth it. Unfortunetley doesnt;t work for everyone but well worth giving a try incase you are one that it does. Good luck and i dont come on here very often but if you want to ask anything feel free to message me


----------

